# Babylon Search entfernen (Neuer Tab mit Babylon Search unter Mozilla Firefox)



## Wincenty (3. Juli 2012)

Ein weltbekanntes Problem:

Man installiert ein Programm was die Zecke Babylon Search einen einhandelt und KEIN Schwein kann einen Rat geben wie man es entfernen kann.

Tipps wie:

über Systemsteuerung -> Programme deinstallieren
Addons -> Babylon Search deinstallieren
Suchmaschinen verwalten... -> Babylon entfernen

helfen KEIN bisschen.

Der Tipp in der Systemregistry zu gucken kann man auch ruhig in die Tonne kloppen.

Unter Appdata (Verstecke Ordner Ansicht muss eingeschlatet werden) finden sich Mozilla daten einmal unter

Local und Roaming.

Unter Local kann man den Ordner löschen aber dies hilft nicht

wenn man jedoch den Mozilla Ordner  unter Roaming löscht, dann verschwindet das blöde Problem mit dem neuem Tab und Babylon Search.

Wenn also jemand sich damit amüsiert herauszufinden wo sich in dem Ordner Babylon verbunkert hat und es einwandfrei lokalisiert hat, der solle doch hier Posten welcher Ordner es genau ist aber schon mal fürs Grobe:

Unter Windows 7:

C -> Benutzer -> "DEIN_NAME" -> AppData -> Roaming -> Mozilla löschen Vorsicht! Dabei werden auch Lesezeichen und andere Sachen vom Firefox gelöscht! (Firefox ist quasi wie frisch installiert - also keine Angst Firefox geht weiterhin ohne Probleme)

[@Mods: Falls sowas ähnliches bereits vorhanden sein sollte (habe was zwar zu Babylon Search gefunden aber nix hilfreiches), dann will ich eurer Pflicht und Löschwahn nicht im Wege stehn]


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. Juli 2012)

Sehr nützlich
Das Problem hatte ich auch mal


----------



## MonKAY (3. Juli 2012)

Öffne in Firefox einen Tab und gebe "about:config" ein, dann suchst du nach dem Eintrag mit der Babylon URL und ersetzt die Babylon URL mit der von Google.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Juli 2012)

Umfangreiches Tutorial zur Deinstallation hier.


----------



## elchtest86 (3. Juli 2012)

Moin, bin neu hier und lese eher Foren, als reinzuschreiben  und hatte das selbe Problem mit "Babylon search". Ich hab mich mal in den englischen Firefox Foren umgeschaut und ne Lösung gefunden, die keine Chroniken bzw. Passwörter etc. löscht:    1. mal aller ganz normal deinstallen, wie schon beschrieben (also nur die plugins und des programm selbst aus der sys ctrl)                                                                                          2. firefox neu starten und oben im Menü auf "Hilfe" -> "Mit deaktivierten Addons neu starten"                                                                  3. dann noch den Haken bei "Standart Suchmaschinen wiederherstellen"                                                                                                                                  Danach hat es bei mir problemlos funktioniert. Bei diesem Ansatz gehen keine passwörter etc. verloren. Ich hatte allerdings noch den Haken "benutzerdefinierte Einstellungen zurücksetzten", musste ich bei meiner Freundin allerdings nicht setzen. Sooo... ich hoffe ich konnte helfen                                                                                                   LG elch                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         PS: bei den anderen lösungen war das Programm weg, es kam aber immer Babylon Search, wenn ich einen Tab geöffnet habe. PPS: keine Ahnung warum mein Format sich ändert wenn ichs hier reinstelle (sorry!!)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. Juli 2012)

zählt das such fuer Chrome, das tutorial?


----------



## Wincenty (4. Juli 2012)

zu Chrome sage ich nix, ich nutze es nicht, kannst mal probieren und deine Erfahrungen posten, denn mir gings darum mal was nützliches dazu zusammen zu tragen, denn bei Google findest du fast nur Thema ohne Lösungsweg oder unvollstädnigen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. Juli 2012)

Gibts ne möglichkeit, dei lesezeichen zu sichern?


----------



## PunkPuster (28. September 2012)

Theoretisch reicht es doch wenn man die Datei "BabylonMngr.xml" aus 





> C:\Users\NAME\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\b9alhspk.default\searchplugins


 löscht und dann noch den Ordner "ffxtlbr@babylon.com" aus 





> C:\Users\NAME\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\b9alhspk.default\extensions


.
Evtl dann noch den Entsprechenden Eintrag aus der extensions.ini löschen.

Um die Lesezeichen abzusichern kann man den Ordner "bookmarkbackups" aus 





> C:\Users\NAME\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\b9alhspk.default


 kopieren und dann später, wenn Firefox den gelöschten Ordner wieder anlegt, einfach den Ordner wieder reinkopieren. Alternativ kann man die Lesezeichen in z.B. in Chrome importieren und dann später wieder aus Chrome in Firefox.

LG


----------



## palmbeach (28. September 2012)

MonKAY schrieb:


> Öffne in Firefox einen Tab und gebe "about:config" ein, dann suchst du nach dem Eintrag mit der Babylon URL und ersetzt die Babylon URL mit der von Google.


 

Hoi,

ich hab den Tipp mit "about:config" ausprobiert und geseen, dass sätliche Daten nicht mehr standardmäßig beschrieben wurden, sondern komplett von Babylon eingenommen wurden.
Ich habe alle Einträge aus Standard zurückgesetzt (rechts-klick auf den Wert und zurücksetzen). Nun funzt wieder alles einwandfrei und die Adressleiste sucht wieder via Google.
Danke an MonKAY an dieser Stelle 

lg
palmbeach


----------



## Unleashed (28. September 2012)

Babylon Software entfernen - YouTube

Ohne irgendwelche Persönlichen Sachen zu löschen.


----------



## Oberpfälzer (28. September 2012)

Ich hatte letztes Wochenende die "incredibar" auf meinem PC, obwohl ich bei der Installation eines anderen Programm die Option auf Installation dieses Programms deaktiviert habe. 
Bei mir hat das Zurücksetzen des Firefox gereicht. (Firefox->Hilfe->Informationen zur Fehlerbehebung->Firefox zurücksetzen)
Das hat aber auch plugin´s wie z.B. den adblock plus gelöscht. Die Lesezeichen bleiben vorhanden.


----------

